# 11"+ Diamond rhom *New pictures*



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

The latest full tank shot.










I posted this one a few days ago in the planted tank area...


----------



## Draven1 (Nov 5, 2005)

I love the big Rhoms, your is great looking, nice set up to.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

the full tank shot looks amazing winkyee


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2007)

Wow! very very nice Diamond and tank, i love the way its planted. Also the second pic of the Rohm reminds me of a Great White shark when it opens its mouth.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

super super awesome man. i love your rhom and the tank is maturing so well.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Amazing set up!...just amazing. Wow! just Wow!...POTM got my vote for it.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

looks incredible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i love that thing man, i dont know which i like better your old one or new one.


----------



## dennq (Mar 20, 2007)

How big is he Winkyee?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks guys.
He's over 11" and thankfully doesn't clip plants.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

How did you get that first shot man-

Nice pics as usual,I would kill to have a piece of driftwood like that!!


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

i envy that tank and fish!


----------



## sirasoni (Feb 9, 2004)

perfect fish....perfect tank


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

wow great looking diamond man.














what size tank is he in?


----------



## danilo72 (Feb 22, 2006)

very nice fish.....


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

man he's gorgeous


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Amazing. How big is the tank?

75g?


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

That is a nice looking fish


----------



## BADXMPL (May 7, 2007)

sweet set up man with nice looking rhom. i love the plant life. keep up the good work bro!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks guys , yeah, it's a 75 gal.

I am so relieved that this fish is cool with plants and tankmates.
I was disgusted with this tank for months..


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Good job on that setup !!!


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow! that is nice!







very nice!


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice shot there with the open mouth, im always trying to catch my reds yawning but can never seem to time it right


----------



## merks91 (Feb 13, 2007)

great pictures tank and fish. i'm currently trying to get my hands on a rhom that size.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Tank set up and fish are both Beautiful!!


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

winkyee that tank is amazing looking


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks Guys.
Dippy EgGs helped me out a HUGE amount in getting this planted thing going... and Therizman1 showed me that it sucks to get trade off a fish on a whim..


----------



## pititoy (Apr 20, 2007)

thanks for sharing!! nice tank i love the setup and the fish too hehe!!


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

the pics just keep gettin better and better!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

So glad you are happy with your new tank.. It looks great! I need to overhaul my tank now lol..
Your tank and fish are looking primo..
We are starting to get quite a collection of members with nice planted p tanks here.. 
Awesome!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Fish and tank look great Winkyee.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> So glad you are happy with your new tank.. It looks great! I need to overhaul my tank now lol..
> Your tank and fish are looking primo..
> We are starting to get quite a collection of members with nice planted p tanks here..
> Awesome!


Thanks guys.
It's terrific to have plants. shrimp and fish all living together with a serra.


----------



## nirvanarules1 (Mar 14, 2007)

awsome tank set up and awsome rhom but you should hook him up with a 125g and it would be sick


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

nirvanarules1 said:


> awsome tank set up and awsome rhom but you should hook him up with a 125g and it would be sick


Thanks, 
I want a 120-150 for this guy.

Here's is series of pics from feeding tonight.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice man-Your rhoms are always so personal it seems-

I love the shot where you can see down his throat-

Never seen ne thing like the first pic-The ones in motion-thats pretty darn neat-


----------



## donkeyfish (Apr 24, 2007)

wow, great pictures


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

man i wish my camera was that fast. Thats unreal. Must have a super fast shutter speed right?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Shutter was at 1/80th of a second and it shot at 5 frames per second.


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Damn the whole setup looks simply amazing.


----------



## nirvanarules1 (Mar 14, 2007)

nice dude he is insane looking wut are you feeding him?


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

man that was awesome shots thanks for the great pics


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

wow that series of pics looks amzing winkyee


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

nirvanarules1 said:


> nice dude he is insane looking wut are you feeding him?


Thanks guys, He is getting shrimp and smelt and perch fillets right now.


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

thats an amazing looking tank, I like those red eyes







on him.


----------



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

Badass piranha man, looks mean!


----------



## dennq (Mar 20, 2007)

Winkyee said:


> nice dude he is insane looking wut are you feeding him?


Thanks guys, He is getting shrimp and smelt and perch fillets right now.
[/quote]

Can I come over to your place and eat? The menu sounds real good.


----------



## nirvanarules1 (Mar 14, 2007)

Winkyee said:


> nice dude he is insane looking wut are you feeding him?


Thanks guys, He is getting shrimp and smelt and perch fillets right now.
[/quote]
wut werer you feeding in the pics


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Smelt


----------



## nattery (Oct 6, 2005)

Beautiful set-up, absolutely breathtaking!







It shows that good things come to those who wait...(I'm also talking about that Rhom waiting in the right spot for one of those danios!)


----------



## bigredfish (Oct 11, 2004)

nice


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

im sure u answered this many times before but what camera and setup do you use?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice Rhom!


----------



## bigredfish (Oct 11, 2004)

no f*cking way man love the fish


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

piranhaseeker said:


> im sure u answered this many times before but what camera and setup do you use?


Canon 20D with either a Canon 50mmf1.8 or a Canon 28-105 F3.5-4.5 and just the tank lighting.

Thanks guys,I'm really grateful to have got this rhom from Badrad and some plants and Therizman1 packed me a nice collection of plants and ordered me some stuff and saved me a bunch.


----------

